
Pandora Is Said to Have Held Talks About Selling Itself - chk
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/12/business/dealbook/pandora-is-said-to-have-held-talks-about-selling-itself.html?_r=0
======
tenpoundhammer
It would be really cool if Netflix bought pandora, I can see Netflix doing
really great things with the underlying tech and expanding on the general idea
of pandora. Also the pandora recommendation engine could be leverage to
provide improved Netflix recomendations.

